# Burls



## chippin-in (Dec 6, 2011)

I would assume that when you cut those big gnarly volleyball/basketball sized knots off a tree, you still have to seal the cut end, but how much checking should you expect in the piece. 

Just curious. One of these days Im going to cut down that oak tree and cut off the knots(?). But is there a minimum size/depth that you should adhere to so as to not waste your time/effort/sealer?

I saw some pics posted of them, but did not notice any checking. Sure, if you make a bowl out of it your going to remove most of the center, but I thought I would ask.

Thanks
Robert 

I guess this should have been in the processing section. Sorry, I posted before I realized it.


----------



## Burlkraft (Dec 12, 2011)

It depends on the species of the burl. I have some 5 year old or older big leaf maple burls that I sealed with Bailey's seal and not one check. I also have some redwood burls that need no sealing at all.


----------

